# The Perfect Army?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

As a continuation of my question in the 40k section, I got wondering, is there such a thing as the perfect army in Fantasy?

Now before we start this isn't a 'which army is the most competative?' thread. This is for trying to find the army which, as an entirity is the best.

I'm talking everything here. An army that looks good, performs well, is easy to paint, has units that are all useful, is cost effective, can be used with multiple stratergies, has good fluff and can generally be said of 'If your going to have a Fantasy army, it should be this one.'

We know that Dwarfs have great war machines, warriors of chaos can stomp most anything. Ogres are dirt cheap to buy, and Lizardmen are fun to paint... but is there such a thing as the Perfect Fantasy Army?


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

from what i've gathered in my research in my army choice, the empire and orcs & goblins are generally the most well balanced in terms of ability and numbers, ok they're not the strongest around, but they're not the weakest either. an army thats fun to paint is a subjective opinion, some people like painting hordes while others prefer painting smaller elite armies. i would think most armies can be played with multiple strategies, even if they are tailored to a particular way of fighting like on cavalry, with magic etc.

also, perfection is a difficult concept to really grasp since everyone has their own idea of it. for some, the perfect army is one that can be anything from stomping everything, being good for defence, range, magic or whatever, thats down to your preferred playstyle. 

thats my thought anyway


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

No

You might have a perfect army in one game, but change the opposition, change their army balance or change your tactics and you'll be off again. 
Just try to find an army that suits your playstyle.. its normally about as close to perfect as you can get.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Indeed there is a perfect army and that is clearly the Bretonnians. Anyone who says otherwise is clearly a dog and should be driven from the land by Lance point. 

Fact.

Aramoro


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends on what you want to get from the army whether it's perfect for you or not.
The army that is perfect for you may not be perfect for me as we probably have totally different needs with our gaming.
Ogres are perfect for me as they're cheap, easily convertable fun to paint and fairly challenging to use on the battlefield.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Indeed there is a perfect army and that is clearly the Bretonnians. Anyone who says otherwise is clearly a dog and should be driven from the land by Lance point.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Aramoro


Vee shall see...


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

at the end of the day, its down to your playstyle and how creative you like to be with your paints, so there's an army thats right for you and someone else will have a different army. on the other hand, two people can have the same army but totally different ways of using the units, its down to what you want to play and how


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel the need to paraphrase Pratchett at this point, specifically the rite of passage from the Monks of Cool...
Question:
"Yo, my son, which of these armies is the perfect army?"
Answer:
"Hey, whatever I select"...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

There is no perfect army in Fantasy in my opinion. It isn't like 40k where where one range gets more attention than the others put together and isn't a game where a set army can take anyone and anything without breaking a sweat. Both arguably a plus for Fantasy.

That said, I would say the near perfect army is accessible, has much of the range for sale, isn't clunky to play or more difficult than juggling bear traps to play well, is easy enough to model and paint, has good fluff (most do though really), isn't out of date and generally has a go at being an all rounder (with the above caveat).

Personally I think a couple of armies currently tick most if not all of those boxes and some clearly don't. Also, almost a must for me is being in the starter set or having a bloody good battalion box.

I would suggest HE, DE, O&G, Skaven and Dwarfs hit most of those (plus a few others potentially).

Brets, WE, DoC and TK really struggle currently in my view.

That said, as others mentioned it is a very subjective topic.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well since its becomming clear that sense rules here, and the answer I was hoping for of 'Its whatever you want it to be' is ruling out... I think the questions answered. 

There no such thing as a perfect army, is all a matter of choice.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Warhammer is a lot more difficult when it comes to building the perfect army, every unit is vulnerable to something that nearly every armour can bring to bear in one way or another. As said the best armies are usually those that can bring everything to bear at once, like shooting, melee, magic, artillery. 

These happen to be Empire and Orcs as they can bring them to bear but also in sufficient numbers, where as armies like High Elves etc can bring them but not in massive numbers.

Of course I may be totally wrong but that's thoughts on the subject


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

squeek said:


> Brets, WE, DoC and TK really struggle currently in my view.


While this may be the case, remember that three of these armies (Brets, WE and TK) haven't been updated in ages, so they're going to be a bit out of date.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I personally dont think there is such thing as a pefect army tho, however, you can have a favorite army.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

WEs are underestimated, I lost to my friends WE army today with my skaven, they struggle against heavy cav and heavy armour, but otherwise they are good. It was only a small games though 

Fantasy is alot less about power gaming than 40k there is no perfect army, but ogres and brets are probably the worse ones atm


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

There is no perfect army just the perfect player.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

considering that we're all individuals; we all have our own ideas about 'perfection' and what we want and strive for.
So in that, no one will have the same answer.

for me,

My army is Beastmen who can take marks of chaos and use chaos dwarves as artillery.

and can kill Tecilis on sight...with lazer eyes and TNT hooves


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

blackspine said:


> and can kill Tecilis on sight...with lazer eyes and TNT hooves


ingame or in real-life with your foot?

on a real note Fantasy is seems to be more balance then 40K but l don't think you need to have a balance of everything. 

For example my WoC Khorne force in 1000pts has not yet lost a game and it takes no magic no range and no artillery it just wins in melee every time


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

blackspine said:


> considering that we're all individuals; we all have our own ideas about 'perfection' and what we want and strive for.
> So in that, no one will have the same answer.
> 
> for me,
> ...


"Yes, we are all individuals!"

"I'm not!"

God I love the life of brian. But on a marginally more serious note, Yeah, it all depends on playstyle. Although I reckon Empire have some really nasty lists, but so do many other armies.

And I'm not sure if my sarcasm detector is working properly today- Can beastmen really take artillery? Although, I must agree, regardless, Beastmen are pretty cool, it's almost a shame Lizardmen are so much cooler 



sybarite said:


> ingame or in real-life with your foot?
> 
> on a real note Fantasy is seems to be more balance then 40K but l don't think you need to have a balance of everything.
> 
> For example my WoC Khorne force in 1000pts has not yet lost a game and it takes no magic no range and no artillery it just wins in melee every time


The epitome of this "Balance=/=Win" idea has to be empire gunlines. Holy shit those things are scary!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

coke123 said:


> "Yes, we are all individuals!"
> 
> "I'm not!"


 hehe.
I chortled.




coke123 said:


> Can beastmen really take artillery? Although, I must agree, regardless, Beastmen are pretty cool, it's almost a shame Lizardmen are so much cooler


 Fear our mighty ballistic skill 3 str. 3 short ranged shots.
* rawr.*

I believe that we have Cygors that can act as stone throwers and lack luster monsters for near 300 pts. 

I'm still shocked that there's not some 'ungor raider on chaos warhound' unit....or at least an ungor chariot with 5 ungors peppering pathetic shots from it as it hurtles to the fight.


----------



## BattleBrotherDithrick (Dec 20, 2009)

Pffft nah. Nuttin' is perfect. Although them Chaos Boyz sure can kick some ass.


----------

